# Catawba state park



## kit carson

Viewing live can any chance the ice good enough to get out on?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin

Not a chance in the world


----------



## kit carson

I was really hoping I wouldn't hear that for a answer, lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## capt j-rod

I think it is time to let Darwin sort out the people that ask these questions. Go for it BUDDY!!! Wear a tank top, some flip flops, no spud bar, and by all means no phone. Just let her rip and post lots of pics to make us all jealous. Eventually the herd will thin itself and we won't have these questions.


----------



## rangerpig250

capt j-rod said:


> I think it is time to let Darwin sort out the people that ask these questions. Go for it BUDDY!!! Wear a tank top, some flip flops, no spud bar, and by all means no phone. Just let her rip and post lots of pics to make us all jealous. Eventually the herd will thin itself and we won't have these questions.


Geez dude, that’s kinda harsh.


----------



## DBV

Very harsh. Next time please do everyone a favor and don't post if you have nothing nice to say!


----------



## capt j-rod

If it were the first post of the season, or we had not had 50mph winds, or it had been even plausible that safe ice could exist.... I wouldn't have said it. We didn't get an ice season off of the mainland for 2018-2019. No one on earth loves Erie ice fishing more than me. It literally makes me puke when I see someone went out on blown-up re-frozen trash ice and "tried it". Had they broken through then the first responders who have wives, children, family and friends would have had to risk their lives to rescue these folks. So I guess it was harsh, but it is very real.


----------



## rangerpig250

Guy asked a legit question, is it possible he doesn’t have the experience that you have and vs. being irresponsible and making a poor decision he was playing it safe by asking? No wonder people leave this site.


----------



## kneedeep

kit carson said:


> any chance the ice good enough to get out on?


Hey I wanna go as much as anyone but after talking to guys over at the Island the water is cloudy and the fish aren't cooperating its just not worth it here, try Northern Michigan, Chautauqua or spud around local farm ponds and inland lakes is our best shot? Just saying without being a asshat.


----------



## KaGee

Someone I know always uses the phraze "If you don't want to hear the answer, don't ask the question." 

Is common sense totally a thing of the past?
PIB registered wind gusts in excess of 60 mph less than a week ago. Vermilion buoy over 70. The water was blown out from under the ice at East Harbor. Seriously, someone would actually expect safe conditions this early?

Capt J, I empathize. It's frustrating. It's not always what you say, but how you say it.Try and do better next time.

I realize it's in fashion these days to be easily offended. Some of you just need to toughen up and let it go. Not saying anything unless it's nice floats both directions.

Play nice.


----------



## rangerpig250

KaGee said:


> Someone I know always uses the phraze "If you don't want to hear the answer, don't ask the question."
> 
> Is common sense totally a thing of the past?
> PIB registered wind gusts in excess of 60 mph less than a week ago. Vermilion buoy over 70. The water was blown out from under the ice at East Harbor. Seriously, someone would actually expect safe conditions this early?
> 
> Capt J, I empathize. It's frustrating. It's not always what you say, but how you say it.Try and do better next time.
> 
> I realize it's in fashion these days to be easily offended. Some of you just need to toughen up and let it go. Not saying anything unless it's nice floats both directions.
> 
> Play nice.


I guess I’m thin skinned if I think wishing death upon someone for asking a simple question is a tad excessive! I agree with what you said about “it’s how you say it”, his response to the question is ridiculous!


----------



## mrahn1138

Mr. Carson, please be advised that the “experts” at OGF have a zero tolerance policy for any sort of sarcasm or off handed humor on this site. Especially during the no ice -no water period.
DISCCLAIMER: Yes this is a weak attempt at both!


----------



## kit carson

Well fellas didn't mean to get people upset over a question I was told some information about the state park and was just trying to see if it was bs or true, again sorry!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250

kit carson said:


> Well fellas didn't mean to get people upset over a question I was told some information about the state park and was just trying to see if it was bs or true, again sorry!!!!apologizing for what? Asking a question on a site designed for that purpose? The reality is on this site, and sites like this you will always have to deal with some crap from certain people in order to get a good, useful answer! I unfortunately can’t answer your question as I don’t ice fish! But I gather your answer is “no”, it’s not a great idea to head out there!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaholic2

I detect some cabin fever here, nothing an early boat season won't cure///


----------



## nightranger

thank god I have a pond I can go kill some termite larvae in,tie a rope to the dock and fish as many lines as I have poles.nothing like drinking a cold beer and waiting for the panfish to "ring my bell".no license needed.


----------



## nightranger

1/2 dozen crappies and a 1/2 dozen bluegills and I still have waxworms left over,what to do on sunday?


----------



## penalty box

have a fish fry, nothing better than bluegills through the ice. And yes we all have cabin fever lets all relax and get ready for the 2019 season, remember guys you need to re-new your fishing license. Unless you have a private pond


----------



## glfpro07

Jrod is a joff


----------



## shadowalker

capt j-rod said:


> If it were the first post of the season, or we had not had 50mph winds, or it had been even plausible that safe ice could exist.... I wouldn't have said it. We didn't get an ice season off of the mainland for 2018-2019. No one on earth loves Erie ice fishing more than me. It literally makes me puke when I see someone went out on blown-up re-frozen trash ice and "tried it". Had they broken through then the first responders who have wives, children, family and friends would have had to risk their lives to rescue these folks. So I guess it was harsh, but it is very real.


Maybe next time just say that


----------



## Outer sanctum

This post is kinda funny.


----------



## Pistols Charters

kit carson said:


> Well fellas didn't mean to get people upset over a question I was told some information about the state park and was just trying to see if it was bs or true, again sorry!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Kitcarson... I was just over at PIB last Sat Sun Mon. On the flight back there is so much open water and open pockets its unbelievable. If you wanna ice fish fly over to PIB. West shore ice ramp they have 8 to 12 info great ice from N of Green all the way to middle bass. Great time great fishin.


----------



## kit carson

Thanks alot really appreciate it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMadMan

I see guys fishing out there right now on the cam


----------



## rangerpig250

OhioMadMan said:


> I see guys fishing out there right now on the cam


----------



## OhioMadMan

I just talked to my Romanian buddy and he says they're out there getting them today his buddies got them in 2 hours


----------



## fire17

OhioMadMan said:


> I just talked to my Romanian buddy and he says they're out there getting them today his buddies got them in 2 hours


Getting them out of the state park?


----------



## snuff1

fire17 said:


> Getting them out of the state park?


My position on this is if I hear something from someone and I go on this websight to verify weather it is true or not I would expect to get some yes or no civil answers. Some people did that and 1 person gave a very rude and disrespectful and poor answer, then another person blames Mr. Carson as the troublemaker. I don't get on and post often but sometimes I get on just to post on these kind of posts. I thought this sight was a sight about fishermen helping other fishermen. Giving and getting answers that hopefully will help all. Sometimes what I see on here makes me want to puke. You can and should be able to give an answer and be nice at the same time. If not please keep your bad comments to yourself.


----------



## Eyehunter_18

3-4 inches of ice I heard second hand. Have fun I will wait till open water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradeA

Tents were out today out of catawba..... 3 to be exact


----------



## allwayzfishin

I’d be there tomorrow with my buddies if I didn’t have 60+ lbs of fish to clean. Sucks, cause I know I’ll be getting fish porn before I wake up. Tempting me to come out for the afternoon bite.


----------



## Beepum19

1/4 mile out


----------



## Zach216913

Man I wanna get out some baddd...have all the gear just never been on the ice on Erie and don't have anyone exsperienced to go out with. Looks like some awesome fishing right there!


----------



## wetwork

Zach216913 said:


> Man I wanna get out some baddd...have all the gear just never been on the ice on Erie an old don't have anyone to go out with. Looks like some awesome fishing right there!


Me toooooo! what parts u in maybe we can do it together


----------



## wetwork

Beepum19 said:


> 1/4 mile out


Mannnnn I'm jumpping in my car right now!


----------



## Zach216913

wetwork said:


> Mannnnn I'm jumpping in my car right now!


Lol right !!! Live about 40 minutes east of cawtaba


----------



## 1more

Beepum19 said:


> 1/4 mile out


Nice job!How long did it take to get the 3 man limit?


----------



## kneedeep

Anybody want to meet up and tag team hit me up in a PM for phone number should be there around 11-1130


----------



## wetwork

kit carson said:


> Thanks alot really appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Daggone Kit just stumbled up on the thread . Are you sure that's the direction you ant to travel? Don't just take your under armor but some over armor too size 5x lol good luck think I.mcck going to call it after Saturday, Going to try wading for the first time in along time maybe we can hook up then. Good Luck out there


----------



## kit carson

Thanks text you later with results 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beepum19

my buddy sent me that pic. He fishes with those guys. I flew over to pib Sunday and the ice didn’t look very good. I was watching the camera and seen them out today and yesterday. I’m sure it’s good but I recommend doing it with groups of guys and safety gear. Rope picks all that jazz. The guys out are very experienced and take precautions. Be careful.


----------



## Beepum19

That’s group caught 27 in 3 hrs I guess.


----------



## dem5349

Wow! Just a 1/4 mile and that many fish. I must admit to being jealous but then they are taking a huge risk as well. 3-4 inches of ice is definitely not even close to good on any lake, rather then Erie. Three steps away from swimming for sure. I consider myself very experienced on the ice and you will not see me out there. I will wait to take the boat out in a few weeks or so. Please be safe!


----------



## wetwork

kit carson said:


> Thanks text you later with results
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my REVVLPLUS C3701A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Got my limit going to hit it hard again tomorrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wetwork

kit carson said:


> Got my limit going to hit it hard again tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Still the man


----------



## hoppy63

How many out today???? How much ice? Any catching?


----------



## rangerpig250

hoppy63 said:


> How many out today???? How much ice? Any catching?


----------



## ItsAboutTime

Lake Erie Ice Fishing the 2nd week of March. Never heard that before .So much for global warming ;0) Go figure


----------



## floater99

I just got home from Catawba I did not fish or walk on ice but there were a group of guys fishing off state park today ??? abt 1/4 mile out


----------



## Beepum19

We out today. No shiners anywhere. Good thing we froze a few from previous trips. Parking lot was full. My guess probably 150 -200 guys fishing. Beautiful day on the lake. Big fish being caught everywhere. Lots of hooting and hollierin going on. Ice prob 4-6 inches. Getting a little wet as we left. Definitely not a easy drag with the shuff ice. Good time with good company. Now it’s off to choreing


----------



## Jared august

Beautiful day out off cawtaba. Ice conditions were not the most pleasant, took a spill getting over one of the ice shoves and cracked through the ice. Luckily I was wearing my survival suite and ice picks, and also fellow ogfer beepum gave me a hand getting out. Water I'd say is about 35 degrees or so. We ended up fishing out of the same shanty and had a pretty awesome day once the heater warmed me up. He has the pics on his post, he caught a dandy 29 incher with gaggle of other mid 20 eaters, we both limited out. Everyone was catching fish. I think after this ice breaks up a little bit in the next couple days with the warmer weather and rain iam going to walk to kayak out and just jig out of it in pools of open water. Hope everyone did well today, and remember, don't forget to wear protection when your messing around in unfamiliar waters. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

Send me a PM when you kayak it - I was thinking the same thing. I'll go. Safety in numbers? Haha


----------



## Jared august

TDD11 said:


> Send me a PM when you kayak it - I was thinking the same thing. I'll go. Safety in numbers? Haha


Oh yeah. Waters to cold to fish from inner tube

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Beepum19

I remember a few years back launching out of Catawba and seeing kayaks s heading out. Then it got foggy. Then it turned out to be a beautiful day. Be careful on your yak. I know you whitewater a lot but think about the the ice shifting and cold water.


----------



## Jared august

I have a pretty good system, I use some stakes and block and tackle to launch and pull myself back up on the ice. It works pretty good. Stay dry and catch some big hawgeyes. Twooooo for the price of one. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieEye

Looks like we have some rescues going on at catawba.


----------



## rangerpig250

ErieEye said:


> Looks like we have some rescues going on at catawba.


I was just watching the airboat on the camera , figured it was just a charter?


----------



## miked913

Yeah looks like a hundred people or so on the wrong side of a lot of open water

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Yeah looks like a hundred people or so on the wrong side of a lot of open water
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Facebook is lit with live videos people scrambling trying to find a way across!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I just talked to a fellow member that is one of them, told me he has ice cracking under his feet. Pretty bad I guess. One guy took a inflatable and got a few people off. Hope they all get off with no mishaps. A lot of equipment is going to be left up there.


----------



## rangerpig250

bobberbucket said:


> Facebook is lit with live videos people scrambling trying to find a way across!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s no good


----------



## bobberbucket

The internet sent lots of inexperienced anglers out there. I know there are plenty of experienced guys who knew the risks up there as well hopefully everyone gets off safe!! Without too much bad press for the sport of icefishing !!! The inexperienced guys are gonna learn to respect Erie today! If you don’t respect her she will swallow you up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared august

Gonna be a good place to go diving this summer. Might get me my st.croix rod reel combo I always wanted. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## texasrig

Looks like they could of brought their casting poles, crack looks pretty wide.


----------



## miked913

Jared august said:


> Gonna be a good place to go diving this summer. Might get me my st.croix rod reel combo I always wanted.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Naw those guys with the air boats will have that ice picked clean shortly after the last person is rescued. We were listening to the Port Clinton scanner and you could literally hear them in the background saying "leave your sh## and get in the boat" the actually just said they ice is clear of people only equipment left

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrem

As long as they get everyone back safe is what truly matters here......


----------



## miked913

Rescue crews "sending it"
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I spoke with a friend who was rescued. I’m thankful he and his group are ok! He said people were panicking out there. As in literally jumping in the water swimming for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared august

Just talked to a guy with a group of buddies out there. Said as soon as winds switched they heard a loud crack and started floating out. One dude was sitting on where it cracked and fell in. And that people wear jumping in the water to swim to you the other side of the crack. We flew over Catawba monday and most of it was open water. We fished yesterday and it was awesome fishing but figured it'd be the last day with the wind. They said it looked good walking out and prob would've made it if the wind didn't start blowing out of the south. Wish I had a airboat handy, would prob make a pretty penny retrieving gear. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

My buddy just called me and he got rescued. They are getting them all with no casualties. Kudos’ to the CG and first responders.


----------



## set-the-drag

I cant believe they were out there I been working in Huron all week and it was open a couple sheets floating by here and there. Glad everyone is ok but seriously that s#!t. Isnt worth dying over


----------



## Jared august

Can't catch them sitting on the couch

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieEye

Jared august said:


> Can't catch them sitting on the couch
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Fish or ice fishermen?


----------



## Jared august

ErieEye said:


> Fish or ice fishermen?


Both i guess ha

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## cast party

Tough crowd.


----------



## Bluewalleye

bobberbucket said:


> The inexperienced guys are gonna learn to respect Erie today! If you don’t respect her she will swallow you up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the ice splits up and makes a huge crack like it seems happen today. It doesn't matter if your experienced or not does it? Both experienced ice anglers and inexperienced ice anglers got caught on the wrong side of the crack. Or maybe I am wrong on that.


----------



## ErieEye




----------



## bobberbucket

Bluewalleye said:


> When the ice splits up and makes a huge crack like it seems happen today. It doesn't matter if your experienced or not does it? Both experienced ice anglers and inexperienced ice anglers got caught on the wrong side of the crack. Or maybe I am wrong on that.


I’m sure everyone equally got an education up there today. I was just stating the there were plenty of rookies up there getting the same lesson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beepum19

Nobody I fish with calls the bait shops to ask for ice conditions. Most guys check the ice in person. That tells me right there they don’t have experience. My guess was 250 people yesterday and today less than 100 rescued. What’s that tell you ? I agree it’s addicting to catch big walleye but there’s a reason why the crowd was half today. Stuff happens. Great learning experience. That’s why I chored today and didn’t fish. Each there own


----------



## hoppy63

And your pretty pennies......hope whoever profits handsomely from the misfortune of others enjoys their take.


Jared august said:


> Both i guess ha
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep

I'm no expert or have I been trained to predict ice conditions but just like before I go out on my boat I judge the conditions and weather accordingly. I was out Thursday and Friday and walking in yesterday the ice was changing it was obvious. There were at least 3 cracks including the 911 crack that were active coming off yesterday. I guess to make a long story short Lake Erie can change in a heartbeat I have seen it happen as well as many guys on here but common sense is the detremining factor I wouldn't want anyone risking there lives because I should have known better.


----------



## creek chub

12"lake erie.to me that means 6"at the worst spot.saftey first.its fishing


----------



## Flathead76

I hope that these people get a bill for their rescue.


----------



## creek chub

I get it! Some people don't! 


Flathead76 said:


> I hope that these people get a bill for their rescue.


----------



## bobberbucket

Flathead76 said:


> I hope that these people get a bill for their rescue.


There wasn’t a bill and I’m told the CG was happy to assist. Even allowed the guys I know that they picked up to bring their gear on board and took their pictures. I guess they were happy put their training to use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

That is nice. I am glad they did not get a bill. Too many critiques on the internet. Sad. Great thing is everyone is fine.


----------



## Flathead76

bobberbucket said:


> There wasn’t a bill and I’m told the CG was happy to assist. Even allowed the guys I know that they picked up to bring their gear on board and took their pictures. I guess they were happy put their training to use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last time there was a major ice rescue on Erie it cost the tax payers 245,000.


----------



## miked913

Flathead76 said:


> The last time there was a major ice rescue on Erie it cost the tax payers 245,000.


They're still just doing their jobs, at least they're putting my tax money to work instead of me paying them to make breakfast and watch TV. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Flathead76 said:


> The last time there was a major ice rescue on Erie it cost the tax payers 245,000.


Yeah I know. I was just relaying what I herd regarding today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley

These ice fishermen need to pay attention to winds I was going to fish Erie this weekend and saw that south wind I stay home fished Erie ice many times and will keep fishing


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I wonder how much it costs us taxpayers for our natural resources... maybe we should stop hunting and fishing... oh wait. I don’t mind paying it if it’s for something only I like to do... please...


----------



## Redheads

bobberbucket said:


> There wasn’t a bill and I’m told the CG was happy to assist. Even allowed the guys I know that they picked up to bring their gear on board and took their pictures. I guess they were happy put their training to use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont know a first responder that is never happy to assist.....Unless they are administering NARCAN


----------



## Kevin05

I would like to know how it cost 245,000 unless a helicopter was being flown around for days. But then again our government is terrible at being efficient so it wouldn’t surprise me.


----------



## KPI

I was there went down to see the rescues I was not out !!!i spoke to two different first responders they both said we knew this was going to happen just was a matter of time !!there was two helicopters about six ambulances four airboats from different agencies,the first responder also said glad we could get everyone off safe ,but it puts a lot of people at risk other then the fisherman So GREAT JOB to all agencies involved to get these guys off the ice safely !!we can debate if they should be there or not but they are safe and another day Goes on







put in bay rescue team you can see how far she opened up in the background !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ditchdigger

Bluewalleye said:


> When the ice splits up and makes a huge crack like it seems happen today. It doesn't matter if your experienced or not does it? Both experienced ice anglers and inexperienced ice anglers got caught on the wrong side of the crack. Or maybe I am wrong on that.


I would have to believe that the experienced ice guys were not out there today with that wind forecast! Wind+thin ice+internet=rookie mistakes! We discussed this last night and figured this would happen today! Here is a pic of Catawba flying back from PIB today!


----------



## Jared august

Let's all take a moment and find common ground here, and take a look at why we really ice fish. No matter what the ice conditions























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## nightranger

perhaps walleyes should come with a warning label,"caution-may be addicting and cause you too make bad decisions"


----------



## caught your eye

I usually try to avoid these "discussions / arguments", but hey I'm bored. I love to ice fish and know that there are risks that come with it. First time I was on Erie 15' of ice piled up behind me while I cluelessly caught walleye after walleye. Got off safely on my own and learned a valuable lesson that day. I think most experienced ice fisherman would agree that going out on that ice with a south wind is a very bad decision. The problem is not all ice fisherman are experienced, at least not for big water ice fishing. When people start pointing fingers and bad mouthing each other it becomes an argument where neither side is listening instead of a teachable moment. Everyone including rescuers are safe so that's most important. Hopefully this reminder will stick in everyones minds and prevent a rescue that has a less desireable outcome.

There are always cracks and there is always open water somewhere. Even when the entire lake freezes cutters open shipping lanes. That means we always have to pay attention to the wind. SOUTH WIND IS ALWAYS BAD. It only takes one person to take an unnecessary risk to get the ball rolling. One guy sees someone fishing or hears reports he caught some and one guy turns into two which turns into a hundred, because lets face it we want to be out there really bad and if one guy is doing it then it must be ok. Cracks can open quickly and often do. I fished Saginaw for the first time this year and they had over 15" of good clear ice with the entire bay locked up. One day of wind destroyed it all.

So lesson number one South wind or any strong wind stay home. Lesson two when you decide to put yourself at risk you are also putting rescuers at risk. Lesson three just because others are doing it doesn't mean its safe. Lesson four just because the crack looks ok right now doesn't mean it can't be 100 yds wide a minute later. The last lesson is by far the most important. NEVER INTENTIONALLY GO IN THE WATER !!!!! You are on a floating island and you are safe. Help will come. Wait for it. If guys truly did swim for it then I'm shocked that we didn't lose some fisherman today. I don't care how good of shape you are in or how many miles you can swim hypothermia can shut you down in well under a minute.


----------



## creek chub

Hey jarrad, I think safe ice is up to the fishermen.saftey first.fishing is fun.be safe


----------



## ditchdigger

caught your eye said:


> I usually try to avoid these "discussions / arguments", but hey I'm bored. I love to ice fish and know that there are risks that come with it. First time I was on Erie 15' of ice piled up behind me while I cluelessly caught walleye after walleye. Got off safely on my own and learned a valuable lesson that day. I think most experienced ice fisherman would agree that going out on that ice with a south wind is a very bad decision. The problem is not all ice fisherman are experienced, at least not for big water ice fishing. When people start pointing fingers and bad mouthing each other it becomes an argument where neither side is listening instead of a teachable moment. Everyone including rescuers are safe so that's most important. Hopefully this reminder will stick in everyones minds and prevent a rescue that has a less desireable outcome.
> 
> There are always cracks and there is always open water somewhere. Even when the entire lake freezes cutters open shipping lanes. That means we always have to pay attention to the wind. SOUTH WIND IS ALWAYS BAD. It only takes one person to take an unnecessary risk to get the ball rolling. One guy sees someone fishing or hears reports he caught some and one guy turns into two which turns into a hundred, because lets face it we want to be out there really bad and if one guy is doing it then it must be ok. Cracks can open quickly and often do. I fished Saginaw for the first time this year and they had over 15" of good clear ice with the entire bay locked up. One day of wind destroyed it all.
> 
> So lesson number one South wind or any strong wind stay home. Lesson two when you decide to put yourself at risk you are also putting rescuers at risk. Lesson three just because others are doing it doesn't mean its safe. Lesson four just because the crack looks ok right now doesn't mean it can't be 100 yds wide a minute later. The last lesson is by far the most important. NEVER INTENTIONALLY GO IN THE WATER !!!!! You are on a floating island and you are safe. Help will come. Wait for it. If guys truly did swim for it then I'm shocked that we didn't lose some fisherman today. I don't care how good of shape you are in or how many miles you can swim hypothermia can shut you down in well under a minute.


Watching the live video I saw a lot of Carharts and lack of ice picks around their necks! I wonder how many spudded their way out?


----------



## bowhunter1487

Mother nature tried to fix stupid and they got a bail out! Hope they at least learned their lesson. Ice drillers continually amaze me.


----------



## ErieRider

ditchdigger said:


> Watching the live video I saw a lot of Carharts and lack of ice picks around their necks! I wonder how many spudded their way out?


Good ole canvas coffins!!! Thought the same thing!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Lynn

ErieRider said:


> Good ole canvas coffins!!! Thought the same thing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If it's our time it's our time can't change destiny


----------



## doubleAA

Can’t fix stupid! Natural selection was taking place.


----------



## ress

Story playing on Good Morning America now.


----------



## Lewzer

Looks to me like capt j-rod is vindicated.


----------



## Muddy

Ron Lynn said:


> If it's our time it's our time can't change destiny[
> 
> Ignorance and destiny are two different things.


----------



## Popspastime

Scratching my head wondering why?


----------



## Straley

Can’t wait till next ice season


----------



## HappySnag

Flathead76 said:


> I hope that these people get a bill for their rescue.


all rescue operation fuell cost les then rescue one drug overdose,
the people will be happy to pay for all fuel,
but not for cook book bill.


----------



## Ron Lynn

Just know that God knows how you're going to go, if the ice didn't break apart nobody would be saying anyting too many critics!!! Yeah I was there Friday and of course I'm smart enough not to go out Saturday but you can be driving walking down the road and fall over when it's your time it's your time stop being critics!


----------



## doubleAA

Love a thread like this. Let’s me know who to take serious on here and who to totally disregard. And thank my God for giving me a brain and a free will to decide with.


----------



## Burkcarp1

This usually stops with open water... come on spring!


----------



## LtDaWitner

miked913 said:


> They're still just doing their jobs, at least they're putting my tax money to work instead of me paying them to make breakfast and watch TV.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


You pay car and homeowners insurance don’t you ? Don’t use it either (hopefully) What’s the difference ?


----------



## capt j-rod

Lewzer said:


> Looks to me like capt j-rod is vindicated.


Nope, I'm forever struck down as a J-off and have to live out the remaining days of my life knowing that these guys caught 2019 ice walleyes and I missed it. I have offended the snowflakes and I hurt feelings. Maybe she'll swing back out of the north and blow that crack shut. We can all get one more trip!!!!!


----------



## Straley

There is always next ice season and I will be ready to go unless the wind rippin out of south


----------



## vib-E

Lol









Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WalleyeWiz

caught your eye said:


> I usually try to avoid these "discussions / arguments", but hey I'm bored. I love to ice fish and know that there are risks that come with it. First time I was on Erie 15' of ice piled up behind me while I cluelessly caught walleye after walleye. Got off safely on my own and learned a valuable lesson that day. I think most experienced ice fisherman would agree that going out on that ice with a south wind is a very bad decision. The problem is not all ice fisherman are experienced, at least not for big water ice fishing. When people start pointing fingers and bad mouthing each other it becomes an argument where neither side is listening instead of a teachable moment. Everyone including rescuers are safe so that's most important. Hopefully this reminder will stick in everyones minds and prevent a rescue that has a less desireable outcome.
> 
> There are always cracks and there is always open water somewhere. Even when the entire lake freezes cutters open shipping lanes. That means we always have to pay attention to the wind. SOUTH WIND IS ALWAYS BAD. It only takes one person to take an unnecessary risk to get the ball rolling. One guy sees someone fishing or hears reports he caught some and one guy turns into two which turns into a hundred, because lets face it we want to be out there really bad and if one guy is doing it then it must be ok. Cracks can open quickly and often do. I fished Saginaw for the first time this year and they had over 15" of good clear ice with the entire bay locked up. One day of wind destroyed it all.
> 
> So lesson number one South wind or any strong wind stay home. Lesson two when you decide to put yourself at risk you are also putting rescuers at risk. Lesson three just because others are doing it doesn't mean its safe. Lesson four just because the crack looks ok right now doesn't mean it can't be 100 yds wide a minute later. The last lesson is by far the most important. NEVER INTENTIONALLY GO IN THE WATER !!!!! You are on a floating island and you are safe. Help will come. Wait for it. If guys truly did swim for it then I'm shocked that we didn't lose some fisherman today. I don't care how good of shape you are in or how many miles you can swim hypothermia can shut you down in well under a minute.



What South wind ? The wind was blowing out of the East when this happened Saturday morning . Read so many reports that it happened because of a South wind .
Tons of open water West of Catawba allowed it to open with that East wind.

Dwayne


----------



## tater140

Thanks for ppsting that chart, i was curious what kind of actual Wind speed and how long that it took make that ice break away.


----------



## TDD11

IWindSurf data from the PIB wind station for saturday. 









Catawba 









And Sand Beach/Davis Besse to the east









I really wanted to go Saturday morning but saw the wind forecast and knew it was a bad idea.


----------



## HappySnag

everybody had plan to fish till noon.


----------



## ggrem

Moving on ..........


----------



## Treble

kit carson said:


> Well fellas didn't mean to get people upset over a question I was told some information about the state park and was just trying to see if it was bs or true, again sorry!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Don't sweat it...……….as its been said, everyone has cabin fever.


----------



## stampman60

As an ice guide of 35 yrs. told me "you never go off the main land when there is ANY wind with the letter S in it." ( over 5 mph with open water in the opposite direction ).


----------



## hageman.2

WalleyeWiz said:


> View attachment 296533
> 
> 
> 
> What South wind ? The wind was blowing out of the East when this happened Saturday morning . Read so many reports that it happened because of a South wind .
> Tons of open water West of Catawba allowed it to open with that East wind.
> 
> Dwayne


The wind switched from the SE at 0700 to E by 0900, according to the data from the South Bass meteorologic station. Explains the comments about the wind changing direction that some mentioned. Velocity bumped up a bit too during those hours.


----------



## caught your eye

Hoping to get out soon, but live 2.5 hrs away. For the guys that live up there please post when the ice is gone.


----------



## floater99

Well we went from drilling holes to launching boats I think ice fishing is OVER


----------



## stampman60

I't


caught your eye said:


> Hoping to get out soon, but live 2.5 hrs away. For the guys that live up there please post when the ice is gone.


It's over


----------



## texasrig

So I just stopped by the ramp, as you can see there is a little ice left. Maybe 150 yards or so. If the weather stays relatively above freezing for the week, and it stays above freezing for the weekend, I'll be fishing next weekend out of Catawba. If it's not too windy. If I wasn't busy this weekend and I had my boat, I could of gone today. The ice is ready to go, it just needs a little help. The blow didn't cloud it up too bad. Color wise the lake is very fishable. If noone helps it break up, it might be ready this weekend, but the following weekend for sure. I'll be preparing the boat this week.

I just checked I wind, if it holds for next Sunday, it will be on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## HappySnag

only if wind brake that off with wawes and carie away.it is 8" or beter will not melt fast.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Lmao it’s still like 85% ice covered. Stay in your recliners. Ice guys got most of the big girls anyway lol.


----------



## Burkcarp1

A couple of my buddy’s that ice fish were fishing last week and said Friday no way for Saturday and stayed home. What I can’t figure out is why did they realize that the conditions will be bad Saturday and other experienced guys didn’t know it?


----------



## FISHIN 2

WIND DIRECTION. Simple, if ice is not LOCKED IN, you never trust an east wind with a working crack around Catawba, gotta work harder to understand the effects of wind and yes, waves in the winter, pressure pushes ice down , thus creates a wave under the ice, crazy, but it happens. Ever see ice rise and fall fast, you should feel that, better pay attention..


----------



## Jim Stedke

Check the satellite it sure is not 80%.


----------



## Brahmabull71




----------



## texasrig

It might be a week or 2 before that ice is gone, but the western end will be fishable this weekend. The ice at the ramp was all rotten and melting fast, Tuesday. Huron is fishable now.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Jim Stedke said:


> Check the satellite it sure is not 80%.


I was just quoting the national weather service as of Monday morning. We know how accurate they can be...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Jim Stedke

No worries!

Yea they still said 100% when there were around 100 people who found some ice free area by accident.

From Clev west it's probably more like 80% open, and for some reason that's the area lots of people are interested in.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Haha, just now heard on the news it’s like 68%. Soon.


----------

